# I feel worthless after work



## Butterflyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm young. I don't have kids or any bills to pay but I work since I'm not in school. But now I regret that since I have dreams but I'm too scared to achieve them so getting a job helped me avoid achieving them and facing my fear of failure. But working this dead end job had motivated me and taught me a lot. But on the other hand I'm starting to resent myself and a few others .

My boss is condescending and constantly calling me worthless and saying rude remarks to me . Now she has favorites and she makes it obvious I'm not one and I'm not part of her clique. She continues to ostracize me at work and I trying not the take it personal realizing its something wrong in my boss life for her to do that. But still I feel like crap anyway.

On another note a co worker makes me miserable . He says sexual stuff to me,makes rape jokes ,touches me when I tell him not too ugh. He tells me too much info on his sex life and the weird stuff he can do to me. I can't when he calls me anything but my name. He often calls me baby,sweetie,honey etc much to my annoyance. Then he talk down to me and tells me how crappy I do my job almost every day. Other people have even commented on how he talks to me but whenever anyone stands up to him ,he calls them a *****. I don't want to be labeled such a word. He tells me I'm suppose to do certain things better since I'm a girl and how I'm basically **** and he turns it around so he's right at the end and you feel stupid. Did I mention he's racist? Help. 

I'm starting to grow frustrated! I'm mad that I don't stand up for myself and wonder if I should leave this job and go back to school. I feel like now I'm just working and not existing. What should I do? Any advice ?


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd get out of there ASAP. That's bullying and sexual harassment being committed right there and you don't want to be in a place where that stuff is being enabled by your superiors.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Start sending out your resume. It's easiest to find a job when you already have one. It's a much better look than being unemployed. When you interview and ask why you want to switch jobs, mentiom the sexual harrassment. That's a super legit reason to change jobs.


----------



## takano (Mar 11, 2014)

Have you tried telling your parents or even the boss of the company? You didn't say what kind of job it is.. Is it actually the boss that is making it miserable for you OR is it your supervisor? because if it is the second then you could complain to their boss and get them in trouble.
As for your colleague, there are actually laws against that kind of thing. It is considered harrassment and you need to be telling someone higher up about this. The company could get in a lot of trouble of this gets any worse as touching is highly inappropriate SPECIALLY if you object to it.
Tell your parents! Ask for their advice. Then tell your supervisor as a heads up. If the behaviour is not monitored and changed then put it in writing and hand it to your boss.

I don't remember if you say how old you are, but a lot of people grow confidence as they get older. When I was in my teens and early 20's I could not stand up for myself properly either but don't worry about it, it will come with age.

Good luck and do not stand for it anymore.

Also remember that your job might seem important and a big deal to you now... but really it is nothing and do not be afraid if you wish to leave. There are plenty of jobs around and you will have more jobs in the future... in a few years time you probably won't remember this one.


----------



## poiseandheart (Oct 18, 2012)

You said the job is dead end. There's no way in hell I'd keep going in there unless I was dead broke with bills to pay.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

You shouldn't have to put up with sexual harassment I don't know what country you're from but in my country thats illegal, you could try putting that to this guy. I'd recommend you stand up to this guy and your boss, you should look him square in the eyes and tell him you don' t appreciate all the sexual talk and its inappropriate and makes you uncomfortable. 
You should also try and do the same with your boss, its never easy standing up to people when you have an anxiety problem. You heart may race when you do it, but its worth it, people will respect you more and won't walk all over you.
You deserve respect, you deserve better than that, let them know that.


----------



## Willowg (Mar 16, 2014)

*No one should treat you badly*

I would look for a new job. Work should not be a place that makes you feel bad. Shame on that boss!


----------



## sagarg (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello Butterflyluv,
After these much torture you have something self respect about yourself and just kick that job and search another one. This not the end yet because movie of your life is still running....


----------

